# Aquarium stand dimensions question.



## Mechanicalleon (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, I measurd the 140 tank I'm getting,, and it's exactly 6 feet, 8 inches long, I was in the process of choosing the materials to make the stand when i came across one already made in CL, but it's 6 feet long, the other measurements are on the money.

Would the tank be OK with 4 inches overhang on either side?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

NO because its the corners that need the support, if you like the stand you could always add on to it but just make sure the add ons match perfectly with the original stand


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

You want the whole bottom of the tank supported, especially a large tank. You can build your own and finish for less than $50 no prob. 

here is a pic of the latest one i built, for a 4 foot on top, and up to a 3 foot on the bottom.


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow, ELewandowski! When I saw the second and third pics, I thought you had snuck into my house and took pics of the stand my wife and I built for my 29G. We paneled our exterior, but only painted the interior white. There is room for a 10G tank on the inside.

The only difference in our design from yours is that we used 2x4s for the entire frame (although I'm not knocking those 4x4s), and we notched the top of the legs so that the weight of the top frame was actually sitting on the 2x4s rather than just screwed to the side of the legs. I know screws are strong, but I wanted to have that little bit of (overkill) extra support for all that weight. (My OCD kicking in... LOL)

Most of what I built with I already had lying around the house from other projects, but you're right, the cost is much lower than buying one. And anything you build yourself will probably be built stronger, too.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah, the 4x4's are overkill, and we used galvenized framing screws and wood glue. Then finished the top off with a layer a 1" styrofoam.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

the notching thing is a good idea, i will use it on my next stand.


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

The styrofoam is a good idea, from what I read on one Web page while I was trying to figure out just how to build a stand. It turns out that the way a normal tank transfers its weight to the stand is typically through only the edges of the bottom - the entire bottom glass doesn't really touch the stand. That puts a lot of weight on the corners, yet no support for that bottom glass. 

By using styrofoam under the entire bottom glass, some of the weight is then transferred through the bottom glass too, taking a lot of pressure off the corners and supporting the bottom glass. From what I was reading, this takes a lot of strain off the bottom glass.

Did I follow that advice? Shamedly, no. LOL I wanted the tank set up and didn't have any styrofoam, so I went without. I seriously doubt it will be a problem, but next time I want to go that route. 

[BTW - ELewandowski, I'm sure you knew about that, but I mentioned it for anyone else reading the thread who might wonder why you put that styrofoam there.]


----------



## jusfishinaround (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Elewandowski:
How did you attach the 2x4s to the 4x4s? Did you just run the screws from the outside of the 4x4 all the way through and into the 2x4s?


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

jusfishinaround said:


> Hi Elewandowski:
> How did you attach the 2x4s to the 4x4s? Did you just run the screws from the outside of the 4x4 all the way through and into the 2x4s?


First off, i applied wood glue to every joint liberally, then i just screwed the 2x4's to the 4x4's on an angle, 2 screws per joint. Its very solid and more than strong enough. Wood glue helps a ton and will prevent creaking.


----------



## jusfishinaround (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks. Did you then just glue the paneling on or is srewed/nailed in place?


----------

